# I asked Dita von Teese what foundation she uses on Twitter...



## Rockette13 (Nov 27, 2009)

...and she actually responded.







	Just in case any of you were wondering! I've used the L'Oreal one before...and it turns orange on me by the end of the day! Hmmm...she must have better luck with it than I did.


----------



## xKiKix (Nov 27, 2009)

ahhhh! that is SOO awesome, i love her.

she must have very good luck with the foundations because i'm just as pale as her and i havent found a foundation that doesnt turn orange on me.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 27, 2009)

I use the L'Oreal one sometimes and I didn't have problems with it and I use N1 too.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Nov 27, 2009)

I always loved that foundation


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 27, 2009)

aww! cool! famous people never respond to me on twitter!


----------



## Kragey (Nov 27, 2009)

I follow Dita on Twitter, and I think she is just AWESOME.

I wear True Match sometimes; it really only seems to turn orange if you keep touching your face.


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 27, 2009)

Honestly the L'Oreal answer surprises me! lol


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rockette13* 

 
_...and she actually responded!!! *hyperventilates*






Just in case any of you were wondering! I've used the L'Oreal one before...and it turns orange on me by the end of the day! Hmmm...she must have better luck with it than I did._

 

OMG wtf, ditavontess is on twitter!?


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzTropical* 

 
_Honestly the L'Oreal answer surprises me! lol_

 
That must be her everyday foundation, not for pics, because it has SPF in it =p


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_ahhhh! that is SOO awesome, i love her.

she must have very good luck with the foundations because i'm just as pale as her and i havent found a foundation that doesnt turn orange on me._

 

If you're after light coverage at a reasonable price, what I use is Collection 2000 Ivory which is shade 001. Mixed with Lush's Enzymion facial moisturiser. It smells pleasantly of freshly dug soil and oranges! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's far easier to get a colour match if you're willing to experiment and blend a bit. 

It won't cover freckles, zits or moles but it makes for a great light base. If you're after an all day wear as opposed to a few hours, set with a translucent powder over the top. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope that's of some vague help!


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 9, 2009)

or she has a deal with l'oreal????? i reckon she actually uses the dior one, but has to say loreal first cos she's prob being paid by them to say it


----------



## InspiredBlue (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't think she has a L'Oreal deal that only makes her claim to use their products, simply because I don't think that would be a wise marketing investment for L'Oreal. Now, if we has seen her in a L'Oreal ad, that would be a different matter.

Maybe the foundation doesn't turn orange if you use a primer?


----------



## Meisje (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't think she'd make a great L'Oreal spokesmodel, only because she is incredibly styled, groomed and made up and L'Oreal ads trend towards natural looks (mostly, anyway). 

I love, love, love her look, though. I love how she's different looking. She's beautiful, but her beauty is way more than the actual sum of her parts. It's a great example of what personal style and grace contribute to a person's overall beauty.


----------

